# Statutory Declaration India Newborn Passport



## jumptoaussie (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello members, I am on 457 visa and had a baby born in Brisbane. I got the birth certificate and now applying for Indian passport.
Check list shows that we have to submit a statutory declaration stating that we have not applied for any foreign / Australian country citizenship with a format as below.
We ________________(name of the father & mother) are the Father and Mother of ________(name of the child) who is a minor (under 18 years) and on whose behalf we are applying for the First Passport solemnly declare:- 
That we have not applied for Australian/Foreign Citizenship or an Australian/Foreign Passport for ________ (name of child) and if at any point in time in the future such an application is made, we shall ensure that our child’s Indian Citizenship shall formally be renounced and the Indian Passport issued by HCI Canberra/CGI 
Sydney/Melbourne shall be returned for Cancellation. 


Can I use the same format, fill it in word document, print and get attested with JP. Will JP attest the document listed in plain paper? If not, Is there a specific statutory format that I have to use? 
Are both parents required to be with JP to get this declaration attested? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

Did you get the passport renewed? I am also looking forward to renew my daughter's passport and going through the same questions you mentioned here. Can you help answering these if you have gone through renewal process. 



jumptoaussie said:


> Hello members, I am on 457 visa and had a baby born in Brisbane. I got the birth certificate and now applying for Indian passport.
> Check list shows that we have to submit a statutory declaration stating that we have not applied for any foreign / Australian country citizenship with a format as below.
> We ________________(name of the father & mother) are the Father and Mother of ________(name of the child) who is a minor (under 18 years) and on whose behalf we are applying for the First Passport solemnly declare:-
> That we have not applied for Australian/Foreign Citizenship or an Australian/Foreign Passport for ________ (name of child) and if at any point in time in the future such an application is made, we shall ensure that our child’s Indian Citizenship shall formally be renounced and the Indian Passport issued by HCI Canberra/CGI
> ...


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

*Link to format*

http://www.jp.nsw.gov.au/Documents/jpeighthschedule.pdf


----------

